# I haven't been very active recently



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2016)

I just wanted to let members know why I haven't been very active recently - there have been some things that I have wanted to reply to & as well I have wanted to post a thread on smelting - however -------

My Mom passed away yesterday morning sometime between 4:30 am & 5:20 am (the last two times I checked on her that night) it was a lingering death that started after last Monday (02/08/16) evening around 4:30 PM (she was failing more & more prior to this - but things took the "final" turn last Monday)

I am fine as this was something that has been coming for quite sometime now so not unexpected --- it may be awhile before I am able to do much posting again as I will be spending considerable time with my Dad who is 93 & just lost the 69 year love of his life

As I said I am fine - I just wanted members to know why I have not been real active lately - I Love this forum - its like my extended family so will at least check in every day to see what is being posted

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt,

My prayers and tears go out for you. I know you have spent a lot of time taking care of your parents. I know that you love them very much. This is not something you will get over easily I can tell you from experience. Your heart will be heavy but I know you are strong and will survive. My mother has been gone for a long time and I lost my dad almost 8 years ago and I can tell you it still hurts to some degree, more than I ever though it would because he was my dad and my closest friend that I could go to talk with about anything at any time.

Be strong time will heal.

Frank


----------



## nickvc (Feb 17, 2016)

My thoughts are with you and yours and I agree family really do need to come first.
I lost my father totally unexpectedly many years ago, he was younger than I am now, and yes it takes time but you will come through.


----------



## denim (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Kurt. I look forward to reading your future posts when you get back in the groove of things.

Dennis


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry for your loss brother !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt, I'm very sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt...all of what has already been said and may strength and peace be with you in this time of grief.


----------



## ssabovic (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt,
I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## butcher (Feb 17, 2016)

My prayers are for you and your Dad.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2016)

Dude- I'm gutted for you mate.

Jon


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 17, 2016)

Take all the time you need, and don't forget to hit up those you trust when you need 'em (and once in a while anyway so they know you're okay).


----------



## Aristo (Feb 17, 2016)

My sincere condolences on your recent bereavement. May the Good Lord give you and your family the necessary strength and patience at this difficult time.


----------



## ettran (Feb 17, 2016)

Aristo said:


> My sincere condolences on your recent bereavement. May the Good Lord give you and your family the necessary strength and patience at this difficult time.


sorry for your loss kurt , call if you need someone to talk to , ed.


----------



## chuckgambale (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm truly so sorry Kurt all our prayers are with you


----------



## Grelko (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss, try to be strong in this time of sorrow. If you ever need to talk about anything, send me a PM and I'll give you my number.


----------



## richard2013 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt my condolences to you and your family, may the peace of the Lord be with you all always.


----------



## Long Shot (Feb 17, 2016)

Condolences brother.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 17, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this Kurt.


----------



## Smack (Feb 18, 2016)

Bummers, I hope she and your Dad had a wonderful life together. 

Smack


----------



## artart47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Kurt!
In the end When your mom and dad look at their life, how their children turned out is one of the greatest testaments of weather they did good. From what I know of you from being on our forum , our few short conversations and seeing how you have been there caring for them, I'm sure they must be very proud! 
There's nothing I can say that will ease your grief, but you're in my thoughts Kurt!
Art


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 18, 2016)

Kurt,
My thoughts are with you in this time of sorrow. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 18, 2016)

It is always a sad thing when we lose someone, I do not know what else to say Kurt. Life is full of joy and sadness many times we cant choose, we have to take what we get.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Kurt,
I would like to add my condolences and wish peace to you, your father, and to the rest of your family.
Sixty nine years together is one hell of a ride! Though surely it's no less devastating regardless of age.
My thoughts are with you as you grieve for your lovely mother.
Jason_Recliner


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Kurtak,

My condolences to you and your family. I can feel your sorrow. My dad passed away as I was sitting by his side due to liver disease. I do not know if this helps you cope better, but I am a strong believer that death is nothing but expiration date for our bodies, what is inside the body, known as spirit, soul or whatever they call it as actually who we are, our bodies are just borrowed suit that wear out as we get older and eventually return to its origin, soil and carbon. It gets into the plants and plants get eaten by animals and some of them are eaten by humans and they also pass on, so our bodies are for here to be recycled, its our true self that will pass on from this world to some other world or dimension that is far different from what we experience here on earth.
I am sure her soul is in such a peaceful and happy afterlife that we should just feel sorry we are not there with them.

This is an interesting video about someone who had a chance to see both sides, 
http://www.aparat.com/v/ePbap

Regards
Kj


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 18, 2016)

I feel sorry for you, Kurt!


----------



## kurtak (Feb 20, 2016)

I just want to say THANK YOU :!: to everyone that has replied with their heart felt support, concerns & well wishes - it really does mean a lot to me :!: 

It has been a very busy week with making & receiving phone calls people stopping by to visit & making arrangements etc.

I do check in here everyday just to see whats happening with the price of gold & a quick look at what is being posted (& then the phone rings or someone stops in)

A lot of time spent hugging Dad :!: 

Again THANK YOU :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 20, 2016)

One of those days that should never come, rest in peace. Really sorry for your and your family loss!

Marco


----------

